# Updated the Time and Temperature Chart



## deejaydebi (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello Fellow Smokers -

The time and Temperature Charts 

http://www.wyntk.us/food/smoking-tim...eratures.shtml


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 26, 2007)

Handy item! You put some work in on it.Thanks Debi.


----------



## payson (Mar 26, 2007)

Excellent chart! Just printed her out. She's a keeper. Thanks for compiling it all.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 26, 2007)

Deb,

Thanks a much for the chart.  Printed it and put it in my "Smokin Notebook".  Will help out tremendously!  Thanks again for the work.


----------



## Dutch (Mar 26, 2007)

Debi, thanks for updating this cooking chart and sharing this with us. I've made this a *Sticky* so that it doesn't get buried.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 26, 2007)

Great idea on the "Sticky" Dutch!


----------



## stiffyman (Mar 26, 2007)

nice  thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks all -

As I update it I'll let you know. Still a few missing things ...


----------



## cheech (Apr 4, 2007)

Thank you very handy to have. I have to find away to print this off, laminate it and attach it to the smoker. Just afraid the smoker will melt it and the weather will mistreat it if I don't laminate it


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 5, 2007)

Ive updated the chart again ...


----------



## dan (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank this is a very helpful thing for me just starting out


----------



## monty (Apr 9, 2007)

Excellent piece of work, Debi!
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi All -


Just letting you know I had a typo on the time-temperature chart that brother Carl let me know about and I fixed it. The time was WAY off on the pork loins! I've added a date so we know which is the lastest version. 

I don't have any info on things like steaks, big fishes or shell fish. Can you smoke things like say a lobster or crabs? I'm alergic to shellfish so I can't even touch the critters, but I know people that eat them really love them.

Also does it take longer or the same amount of time to do venison or bear and other such wild life? I will add them to the chart if you give me the info.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 13, 2007)

Time and Temperature smoking chart is now up to three pages got some new info from a friend who just published his 3rd smoking book!

last updated 04/11/2007


----------



## low'n'slow (Apr 13, 2007)

What an _incredible_ resource! Thanks for that. I might get a copy laminated to keep near the smoker - so I can wipe all the rubs, mops, and sauces off of it!


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 13, 2007)

... as kind of a visual and taste guide? That might just work!


----------



## illini (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Debbie
Smoked pork loin yesterday and noticed the 12-15 hours on your chart......Wow I said, that's got to be erroneous as it always takes a flat 5 hours to reach 160* internal and 5- 1/2 hours for 165* for me....was going to ask about it but see you have already corrected.....

Thanks for the Charts


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 14, 2007)

Marvin  -

I think when I moved some of the stuff around last time I missed a column. If you see anything else let me know!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 16, 2007)

Final Updates (I think) we're up to 6 pages or Meats, fruits, veggies, Fish, shellfish and other stuff. I can't even think of anything else.

Except maybe the Peach Cobbler I just copied, but naw we don't need that.


----------



## lisacsco (May 4, 2007)

This will really come in handy for a newbie like me, thanks for the work you did on this!

Lisa


----------



## deejaydebi (May 7, 2007)

I use it too! I can't remember everything ...


----------



## beerivore (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the guide.  Like others this will help out this smoking newb greatly.

Thanks


----------



## porky (May 9, 2007)

Debi-

   Thanks for the chart. I know alot of time and effort has gone into it. It will be place at the front of my referrence guide that I use.

Les


----------



## kansas city boy (May 9, 2007)

This is just what I've been looking for - Thanks.

I have to ask - it shows my true newbie status- What is cold smoking?

Sounds like fun!


----------



## deejaydebi (May 14, 2007)

KCB --

When you smoke things like cheese or bacon or something that needs a very long smoke you smoke at  120 degrees or less. That's cold smoking.


----------



## texan (Jul 7, 2007)

Kewl Deal!  I was just wondering what the internal yardbird temp needed to be.  I started to look elsewhere (a book) and thought that I'd seen something like this her.  Low and behold, it was exactly what I was looking for.  Saved and stored.  Thanks so much!!!!!
Bill


----------



## crownovercoke (Jul 8, 2007)

Awsome I love this kind of stuff!!


----------



## jdfire40 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am unable to download the Time & Temp Chart....I click on the link & it sends me to the home page.  If anyone could help me out I would appreciate it!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 27, 2007)

That's because all the links to Debbie's site have been blocked due to member being banned.


----------



## jdfire40 (Dec 27, 2007)

nice....does anyone have it saved & feel like sharing it?


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

There IS one just to your left in the box on the main screen...


----------



## jdfire40 (Dec 27, 2007)

thank YOU


----------



## graydog9 (Jun 5, 2008)

Debbie,

I am new to this forum. Could you tell me where I can go to copy your time and temp chart. It sounds like just what I've been looking for to go with my new smoker. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 5, 2008)

Try this:

Times/Temp. Table


----------



## jtribout (Jun 5, 2008)

Tex your link don't work? This may help.


 Smokin Times


*Type of Meat *
*Smoking Temp *
*Time to Complete*
*Finished Temp*
Brisket (Sliced)
225 degrees
1.5 hours/pound
180 degrees
Brisket (Pulled)
225 degrees
1.5 hours/pound
195 degrees
Pork Butt (Sliced) 
225 degrees 
1.5 hours/pound 
175 degrees 
Pork Butt (Pulled)
225 degrees
1.5 hours/pound
190-205 degrees
Whole Chicken
250 degrees
4 hours (approx.)
167 degrees
Chicken Thighs
250 degrees
1.5 hours
167 degrees
Chicken Quarters 
250 degrees 
3 hours 
167 degrees 
Whole Turkey 12# 
240 degrees
6.5 hours
170 degrees
Turkey Leg 
250 degrees 
4 hours 
165 degrees 
Meat Loaf
250 -300 degrees
3 hours
160 degrees
Spare Ribs
225-240 degrees
6 hours
172 degrees
Baby Back Ribs
225-240 degrees
5 hours
168 degrees
Smoked Corn 
225 degrees 
1.5 - 2 hours 
N/A
Smoked Potatoes 
225 Degrees 
2 - 2.5 Hours 
N/A


----------



## link (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice Thanks!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 5, 2008)

Texas, this link rocks!


----------



## linbru (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## daboys (Jun 6, 2008)

TH thanks for the new time-temp chart. Saw the game part. Lookin forward to using that this fall on the ducks and chinna birds.


----------

